# Milanese: Se fèmm, sifùlum



## ciaomagre

I'm sorry for what will no doubt turn out to be horrendous spelling of "sa fem si fullum". 

Context: I keep hearing a native Italian speaker say this, and I get the impression it has the meaning of "allora andiamo?" For example, after having a coffee at a bar with a group of people, the person might say "sa fem si fullum?" and then everybody gets up and leaves as if they had said something like "so are we all finished here, shall we now go?" 

I imagine it's a latin phrase or else dialect (the person is from Milan). Can anyone tell me what the actual phrase is?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hard to tell since the spelling is probably far from what they said.
Sa fem = What shall we do now?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hello.

I'm no expert on Milan dialect, but I think we need to try and clarify the phonetic respelling first.


ciaomagre said:


> si fullum?


Is the spelling based on how you as a native speaker of English would phonetically transcribe words (for example, trih-MEN-duhs for _tremendous_), or is it based on how an Italian would transcribe words into their own native language?

In other words, is the sound represented by 'u' in 'fullum' an Italian /u/ or an English /ʌ/ (or other sounds)? Also, any idea where the stress is? (fùllum vs fullùm)
And what about the 'i' in 'si'?


----------



## vi-m

Ciao,
non so in che contesto utilizzare ma io ho trovato questo.


----------



## ciaomagre

vi-m said:


> Ciao,
> non so in che contesto utilizzare ma io ho trovato questo.



aaahhh amazing, yes that's the one, "Se fèmm, sifùlum*"*

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## ohbice

Sa femm, sifulum? -> Cosa facciamo, fischiettiamo?
In genere si usa per dire _Diamoci una mossa_. Oppure, in certi contesti, per invitare l'interlocutore a rimettersi al lavoro: _Cosa facciamo, lazzaroniamo_?
Una variante meno usata è "Sa femm? Sifulum" (Cosa facciamo? Fischiettiamo). Siamo in attesa di qualcosa o qualcuno, oppure non abbiamo niente da fare, e nel frattempo fischiettiamo per ingannare l'attesa.

Ps: la scrittura del dialetto varia anche se ci spostiamo di soli pochi chilometri. Il mio "Sa femm, sifulum" è un modo di scrivere della provincia a est di Milano, in qualche misura "imbastardito" dalla vicina provincia di Bergamo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Ma la pronuncia corretta è sifùlum o sifulùm?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Ma la pronuncia corretta è sifùlum o sifulùm  ?


----------



## ohbice

Nel contesto citato sif*ù*lum.
_Sìful _(frase tipica_: Ta set un siful_, quante volte me l'ha detto mia madre - sei un "sifolo", uno zufolo, un pasticcione, un tonto - rimprovero bonario dopo una marachella) ha come accrescitivo _sifulùm_, sifolone.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Sa femm, sifulum? -> Cosa facciamo, fischiettiamo?


Potrebbe trattarsi anche di un sarcastico rimprovero del padrone, rivolto a operai o dipendenti che non lavorano: ''cosa facciamo qua (invece di lavorare), fischiettiamo?''.
E la pronuncia giusta è senz'altro ''sifùlum''.



ohbice said:


> come accrescitivo _sifulùm_, sifolone


Davvero  non ''sifulùn''?


----------



## ohbice

bearded said:


> Davvero  non ''sifulùn''?


A Trezzo sifulùm, a Milano non saprei ;-)


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> a Milano non saprei


A Milano è _sifulùn _come sostantivo (un perdigiorno, un 'fessacchiotto'  ''zufolone''), _sifùlum _verbo (zufoliamo/fischiettiamo, perdiamo tempo).


----------

